# CPC-H 2015 Certification Exam



## alotano (Feb 15, 2015)

I am scheduled to take the certification exam on March 7, 2015 and I am so nervous.  I ordered the study guide for the test but I am not sure if that is enough?  I have passed the practice exams with 78% and 88% but I am still worried.  Is there anything I should focus on besides the ICD-9-CM guidelines?


----------



## dmefive (Feb 17, 2015)

*passing CPC-H exam*

I took the exam in September and passed.  Don't forget to study medical terminology since there are quite a few of those types of questions on the exam.  Also I would tab your coding books so that you can navigate quickly since the time does go by fast.  You can also write and highlight in your books no posted notes or any added papers.  Good luck


----------



## kohinoor23 (Feb 17, 2015)

*CPC-H exam*

I have taken the exam and did not fare well in the Payment Methodilogies and Reimbursement section, inspite of having the online exam and study guide. Do u have any suggestions for additional study material on these sections. Thanks in advance.


----------



## alotano (Feb 17, 2015)

dmefive said:


> I took the exam in September and passed.  Don't forget to study medical terminology since there are quite a few of those types of questions on the exam.  Also I would tab your coding books so that you can navigate quickly since the time does go by fast.  You can also write and highlight in your books no posted notes or any added papers.  Good luck



Thank you. I am dedicating a lot of time to Medical Terminology.  I know the most common terms but everytime I take a practice test I find a new term that I do not know.


----------



## alotano (Feb 17, 2015)

kohinoor23 said:


> I have taken the exam and did not fare well in the Payment Methodilogies and Reimbursement section, inspite of having the online exam and study guide. Do u have any suggestions for additional study material on these sections. Thanks in advance.



I would study Chapter 3 of our CPC-H class on CMS payment systems.  It seems quite extensive as well as memorize the Payment Methodologies Chapter in the study guide.  I hope this helps.


----------



## balamurugan.ph (Feb 26, 2015)

HI

for Reimbursement section you have to use last portion of question booklet




kohinoor23 said:


> I have taken the exam and did not fare well in the Payment Methodilogies and Reimbursement section, inspite of having the online exam and study guide. Do u have any suggestions for additional study material on these sections. Thanks in advance.


----------

